# dou vient kernel panic ibook g4 ?



## dylanjoubin (23 Juillet 2011)

bonjour j'ai pas mal de kernel p sur mon ibook G4 1,33 ghz , tiger 10.4.11 , 

j'ai l'impression que cela vient de l'airport mais pas sur 

voila le raport de panic.log

Thu Jan  1 01:01:00 1970


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x00000000DC5EE306 PC=0x000000000003FFD4
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x2F5CC500)
      PC=0x0003FFD4; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0xDC5EE306; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x0003FFBC; R1=0x0CDE3430; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x017AEA40 0x0002BDCC 0x002FE78C 0x002FE9A4 0x002D6A94 0x002D6390 
         0x00451EEC 0x0044FE1C 0x0044EEB4 0x00109608 0x000D6134 0x000FEB68 0x000DC030 0x000DEA44 
         0x000DE2C0 0x00229FD4 0x000FC538 0x000F57E8 0x0027F304 0x0027EF70 0x002ABDB8 0x000ABD30 
         0x69637420 
      Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily(1.5)@0x43d000
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x2F5CC500)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x2F595280)
      PC=0x900144AC; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0xE00A3000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9001ACE8; R1=0xBFFFF8D0; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0003): 0x300 - Data access
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x000954F8 0x00095A10 0x00026898 0x000A8204 0x000ABB80 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x2F5CC500)
      PC=0x0003FFD4; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0xDC5EE306; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x0003FFBC; R1=0x0CDE3430; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x017AEA40 0x0002BDCC 0x002FE78C 0x002FE9A4 0x002D6A94 0x002D6390 
         0x00451EEC 0x0044FE1C 0x0044EEB4 0x00109608 0x000D6134 0x000FEB68 0x000DC030 0x000DEA44 
         0x000DE2C0 0x00229FD4 0x000FC538 0x000F57E8 0x0027F304 0x0027EF70 0x002ABDB8 0x000ABD30 
         0x69637420 
      Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily(1.5)@0x43d000
   Exception state (sv=0x2F595280)
      PC=0x900144AC; MSR=0x0200F030; DAR=0xE00A3000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9001ACE8; R1=0xBFFFF8D0; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)


----------



## didgar (24 Juillet 2011)

Salut !



dylanjoubin a dit:


> bonjour j'ai pas mal de kernel p sur mon ibook G4 1,33 ghz , tiger 10.4.11 ,
> 
> j'ai l'impression que cela vient de l'airport mais pas sur



Si ta machine est un  12" il faut la démonter pour sortir/caler la carte airport/bluetooth.

Mais avant ça voir peut-être du côté de la ram ... les KP sont souvent liés à la ram si je ne m'abuse !

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (24 Juillet 2011)

Sous le clavier tu as la carte Airport et juste en dessous la barrette de Ram additionnelle.
Tu peux débrancher la carte Airport et enlever la barrette de Ram et voir ce que ça donne (vérifie que ton clavier est bien branché sur la carte mère puisque dans le panic log c'est I/O donc IN/OUT, ça pourrait aussi être ce genre de soucis)


----------



## didgar (24 Juillet 2011)

Re !



Invité a dit:


> Sous le clavier tu as la carte Airport et juste en dessous la barrette de Ram additionnelle.
> *Tu peux débrancher la carte Airport et enlever la barrette de Ram* et voir ce que ça donne (vérifie que ton clavier est bien branché sur la carte mère puisque dans le panic log c'est I/O donc IN/OUT, ça pourrait aussi être ce genre de soucis)



Si sa machine est un *12"* *1.33* il pourra atteindre la ram ( dieu merci ! ) mais pas la carte Airport/Bluetooth ... j'insiste ...

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (24 Juillet 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Re !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé, j'avais pas vu la ref au 12" que je ne connais pas d'ailleurs


----------



## oflorent (4 Août 2011)

Vous avez ce post sur les problématiques airport.


----------

